# First report, season start.



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Well the Tassie trout season began again on saturday so on Friday I had the yak in the car, the gear set up and all ready for the big day. Unfortunately I managed to come down with something (food poisoning?) on friday night after work so I missed the planned early start and was still feeling pretty ill on saturday. Nonetheless all was ready so as I was feeling a bit better about 12:30 I headed out to hadspen for a sesh on the south esk. The river was higher than expected, flowing pretty quick and a little dirty but certainly fishable. I decided to drift down to the meander juction and fish that smaller river as the current is much less and i didn't want to exert myself to much. I started feeling pretty awful almost straight after launching with an overwhelming desire to do a bit of berleying (illegal in tassie freshwater :lol: ) but I stuck it out for a little bit to score my first trout (and yak trout) for the season, a little 34.5cm brownie. Mission accomplished, I then had an overly taxing paddle back upstream to the car (this isn't normally an issue but I certainly felt it in my stomach on Saturday). Still the trout season's account is open so I'm happy.
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Col, did you get it on one of those sweet little spoons you got me on to?

Catch ya Scott


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep on a tango (surprise surprise).
Cheers
Col.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice way to get off the duck Col...and I like the head shot (his dozy eye makes it look like ya caught him, shared a brew with him in the yak, and then stuck him back in)  From past experience when does the trout fishing get to it's peak normally? :?:


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great result Col,

That's one healthy looking trout and a fantastic result for the first trip, not sure if they count that sort of burleying as the illegal type though :wink:

Can you post a pic of that spoon for me please, as I am starting to get into trout fishing and would love to know what is working around the state, just incase I ever end up on the Meander.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi Blaen, this is them.









Poddy - ssshhhhhhhh :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Blaen, those little Tangos are amazing. Col posted me one around a year ago and I killed the trout and atlantics on it. Around 6 months ago he ordered a heap for us (members on SFT) as I had gotten too scared to use the one I had in case I lost it. Col uses them for heaps of species including XOS blue throat wrasse which pull bream backwards and fight even dirtier. I have taken good Aussie salmon on them also. They have made me go back to using the humble spoon and I have regularly had them outfish Gulps on the trout. If you post a thread on SFT, there may be some guys who want some more and you can get an order happening from NZ where they come from. I have found that the colour doesn't matter it is the sweet action that gets them every time and they rock wether cast or trolled. After using one of these you would never use a Cobra style lure again.

Catch ya Scott


----------

